# 1 year in USA on a J1 Visa



## celsioraus (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi All,

I will be coming into USA on a J1 exchange student visa which will enable me to work for 12 months in the states and stay for 13.

I have had strong feelings about moving to USA to get a greencard. After I get it I want to have a property in both countrys. This is my plan.

Currently I am an IT professional who has over 12 years experience in my field and rates above a class 4 in the job skills index. This has not helped me find a job by applying from here.

My plan is to come on a J1 visa, and get myself an IT job, Once I have it hopefully get sponsored on an E3 or H1 visa. Prefereably the latter so I can get a greencard.

I recently came to USA on holidays and visited LA and Vegas and loved it. I am dying to see the rest of the country and experience everything you have to offer.

I need some advice on where is a good place to move. I currently live on the beaches of sydney so I dont need to live on the beaches of LA because im sure sydney is just as nice.

I would love to experience New york or even texas. I just want to meet friendly, down to earth americans.

With any luck my plan will work and ill be sponsored in the usa. I would actually love to live in vegas for a while partying/working a crappy job but this will really affect my long term plans as theres not much room for error.

what does everyone think?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

@@@Have you read the fine print for J1? Please do so. You do not "come on a J1 and get yourself an IT job". 
@@@Real estate and immigration are apples and oranges.
@@@Explain to me what a class 4 in job skills entails.
@@@12 years IT leaves a lot to the imagination:>) Can you go into some details? 
@@@Nice places are all over the US.


----------



## celsioraus (Nov 30, 2009)

twostep said:


> @@@Have you read the fine print for J1? Please do so. You do not "come on a J1 and get yourself an IT job".
> @@@Real estate and immigration are apples and oranges.
> @@@Explain to me what a class 4 in job skills entails.
> @@@12 years IT leaves a lot to the imagination:>) Can you go into some details?
> @@@Nice places are all over the US.



Hi,

I assume your mistaken. Perhaps it would have been wise to ask which kind of J1 visa. I am entering on a student J1 visa for Australians and new zealanders.

here is the webpage FYI w.americanaustralian.org/j1faqs/]J1

Specifically any IT based job i am allowed to simply show up and apply for jobs.

What are the Student Work Travel work restrictions?

Typically most participants work in non-skilled service positions at resorts, hotels, restaurants and bars. Participants may accept professional level positions, however may not accept work in any of the following areas:

· Pilots or crew members on ships or planes;
· Medical or patient care (eg, dentists, doctors, vets, nurses, therapists etc)
· Domestic employees in US households (eg, nanny, chauffeur, gardener etc)
· Sales jobs involving purchasing sales inventory to resell (eg, door to door sales)
· Adult entertainment;
· Teachers or educational instructors
· Camp counselors.


By class 4 i meant to apply for a E3 or H1 visa you need a occupation which might be considered a graduate specialty profession Job or specifically Job zone 4, SVP Range of 7 and above to be entitled entry. This here specifically is my profession
tp:// online.onetcenter.org/link/summary/15-1051.00]15-1051.00 

12 years of IT in the above field.


Now for all the negative responses dealt with I was hoping you would contribute something positive to this thread. I.e what is your favourite place perhaps? or where are the nicest people or places.

You really gave nothing of benefit sorry


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Comments on the program @ J1 Student Work Travel - FAQs - American Australian Association

Finding work within 10 days of arrival is a hell of a hurdle! Not sure what the consequences of not finding it are. I'd place this requirement in the difficult to impossible range for the jobs you are actually looking for.

FAQ does not mention whether there is a subsequent home residency requirement. These are commonly tacked on to J visas.

Comments on original post:
You can still get a green card with an E3 -- just slightly trickier and you may be landlocked for a while.
Vegas is not a good idea for the job hunt -- it's very isolated there with nothing in hundreds of miles in any direction. Choose a major metropolitan center instead.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

celsioraus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I assume your mistaken. Perhaps it would have been wise to ask which kind of J1 visa. I am entering on a student J1 visa for Australians and new zealanders.
> 
> ...




Well, with no information so what do you expect. Particularly on the side of academics which are part of J1. Crystal balls do not apply to USCIS:>)
Unfortunately I am on the other side of employment. Without knowledge of specific languages/applications/other job skills or degrees I understand that your applications have not been successful. 12 years may even look stagnant.
Personally I love warm, humid places with good hunting but close enough to civilization.


----------



## madforplaid (May 2, 2009)

I was in the US on the same 1 year J1 visa as you. I won the green card lottery while on the visa and am now here permanently. 

It is very difficult to obtain employment in the US from Australia. I found employment in my first week of being here (Nashville, Tennessee) but that was before the economy took a nosedive. You might want to take employment through the organisation sponsoring your visa and then look for a more desirable job once you arrive in the states and have an address, SSN etc established.


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

I have to agree with FatBrit - having to find employment within 10 days of arrival in the IT field (or any other profession in this economy) is impossible. You'll have to have a job arranged ahead of time. That will be tough. Having 12 years of IT experience isn't going to get you a job here at this time - there are tons of laid-off IT types waiting tables looking for a related position.


----------



## globalstacy (Jan 7, 2011)

celsioraus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be coming into USA on a J1 exchange student visa which will enable me to work for 12 months in the states and stay for 13.
> 
> ...


howdy! i've been living in australia for 13 months now and just got back to texas! if you're looking for beaches california and florida are the way to go! california will probably have more options for you in your job search. BUT if i do say so myself, texans are a lot like aussies! we work hard but like to eat drink and watch sport! you can for sure find a great job here as well with a bit of texan/american culture, live music, and some of the nicest people you'll ever meet! as far as beaches, we are kinda lacking but mexico isn't far! =) and hey if you have any advise on what visa we may need to get my aussie boyfriend over here to the states it would be greatly appreciated! 
Stacy


----------



## sparkles21 (Mar 29, 2011)

madforplaid said:


> I was in the US on the same 1 year J1 visa as you. I won the green card lottery while on the visa and am now here permanently.
> 
> It is very difficult to obtain employment in the US from Australia. I found employment in my first week of being here (Nashville, Tennessee) but that was before the economy took a nosedive. You might want to take employment through the organisation sponsoring your visa and then look for a more desirable job once you arrive in the states and have an address, SSN etc established.


Sorry to drag up an old thread, but I couldn't PM you here.

I want to ask you what work you found in Nashville on a J1? I am currently looking to go to Nashville from July this year on a 4 month J1 visa.
I can't find anything through craigslist and I don't want to go there and look for something on arrival really. Would you have any tips or advice concerning Nashville?

Thanks.


----------

